
To Build a Better Ballot – An interactive guide to alternative voting systems - zachlatta
http://ncase.me/ballot/
======
pikma
This is awesome. I have learnt very recently about these alternate voting
systems, and as a result I have had many discussions with several friends over
the pros and cons of each, and the impact they could have on our society. I
absolutely agree with the article that this could help with many of the
problems that most democracies face today (polarization, rejection of the
establishment, low voting turnout).

I am surprised that our voting system hasn't evolved much since the 18th
century, despite its many problems. It is high time for some disruption.

One small piece of important information that wasn't much discussed in the
article: a big advantage of these systems is that they make primary elections
obsolete (because they are immune to the spoiler effect). The reflection on
the 2016 US presidential elections would be more interesting when considering
all the candidates of the primaries, all competing in a single race.

